# Sap and cat fur



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all,
So I set up my Christmas tree this weekend -- Woo!! The boys were predictably excited. Apparently, one of the branches was broken and leaking sap which managed to get stuck right in the middle of Sammy's head. With his medium length fur, the spot stuck up in a spike straight up and he really REALLY looked like Alfalfa. Once I stopped laughing, I tried to get the sap out of his hair but it's really sticky stuff. He can't reach it, obviously as it's on the top of his head so I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of it. They don't groom each other so I can't count on Alex doing it, the baby wipes didn't help and they will not tolerate bathing. Does anyone have any suggestions for getting sap out of a kitty's fur?
Thanks!
Julie


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If he will hold still, hand sanitizer will get it out (anything alcohol based).

Just be SUPER sure you rinse it off very well once you're done cleaning him off. You don't want him licking that stuff off himself (the hand sanitizer).


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe Murphys Oil Soap. I know it works well getting sticky off floors that you cant get off with reg. soap.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

having gotten my hands covered in sap last evening(yes prepping the tree that goes on the front porch) a rag lightly damped with mineral spirits to it off instantly, followed by washing with soap and water to clean up the spirits..... you might also try some form of cooking oil..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would try the old standby, Dawn dish detergent.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

tried it first!!! I think it cleaned the dirt from the sap but still had the sap stuck to my hands,,the mineral spirits took it off instantly, just a couple drops..


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm. I would be nervous about putting any of those things in my cat's fur, especially since he won't sit still long enough for any kind of grooming to wash it out thoroughly.
Luckily, Alex was apparently up to the task and took care of it while I was at work yesterday haha. I miss the alfalfa spike but at least now he's clean lol.
Thanks for all the replies!


----------

